# Diesel order info



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

well this sucks its to big to post 


if someone can do it for me thanks just pm me


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Is it a PDF order guide?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Pdf


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hopefully it can be uploaded soon - I'm excited to see it (assuming its different than what I've seen on the fleet order guide).


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

One


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Two


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome! So this is for 2017 only, correct? Seems to only be for the sedan and the LT trim, so that would make sense. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup 17 that's what you can order as we speak


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

mr overkill said:


> Yup 17 that's what you can order as we speak


Any ideas on delivery dates at this point?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

well I was at the dealer yesterday. there a bunch that are already built and on the way to dealers. there is a dealer 100 miles away expected to get one in the next 2 weeks 



so. they are almost here


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Which means we should have a fuel economy rating here soon!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> well I was at the dealer yesterday. there a bunch that are already built and on the way to dealers. there is a dealer 100 miles away expected to get one in the next 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> so. they are almost here


Wow, I'm excited to see one!! I didn't think they would be out until at least next month.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing. They are hitting the lots very soon but no mpgs have been released


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Don't we have any lordstown employees on this forum? The mpg numbers would be nice to know .


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> I was wondering the same thing. They are hitting the lots very soon but no mpgs have been released





IndyDiesel said:


> Don't we have any lordstown employees on this forum? The mpg numbers would be nice to know .


It wouldn't be the first time there's been new a car on a lot that did not have MPG numbers on fueleconomy.gov


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

How can they ship the cars if EPA hasn't given the approval yet? Chrysler still has a restriction on the 3.0L Diesel which has been blocked by EPA for the last 3-4 months.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I would guess the EPA has approved, GM is just holding the information close and not ready to release the data yet. Why would GM manufacture cars that are not approved?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Or the EPA has the figures, but are slow to put on their website. I would imagine GM is working closely with the EPA to make sure this car is right, right from the start.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have to imagine we'll see them soon. I'm just impatient and need to see them now.

And once they're released, I will then be impatient to see the '18 Hatch (and manual/other trim level) EPA results. Those won't be as long of a wait, since this is a mid/late '17 intro to begin with. The Cav is leaking oil from either the front main or the front of the oil pan, and the rear gas leak is getting worse - to the point where it's following the gas tank heat shield and dripping right near the exhaust pipe, which is always great. But the rust is making me more nervous.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

The price/option configurator has been updated with the 1.6L Diesel engine in Canada.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Dieselturbo said:


> The price/option configurator has been updated with the 1.6L Diesel engine in Canada.


We must be getting close in the US then!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> We must be getting close in the US then!


Hopefully.

I just checked, of course, but nothing.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I messed up the layout a little, but if you shift the second row three spaces to the right, then it's all good.

Free
Flow
RPO
CodeRef.
Only
RPO
CodeDESCRIPTION

1 - Retail orders only.​L Sedan
1BR69LS Sedan
1BR69LT Sedan
1BT69Premier Sedan
1BS69  L Manual
1SM[SUP]1[/SUP]LS Manual
1SALS Auto
1SBLT Manual
1SCLT Auto
1SDLT Diesel Manual Sedan
1SGLT Diesel Auto Sedan
1SHPremier Auto
1SF ATH*Keyless Open 
1 - Included and only available with (6K5) Convenience Package.*------A[SUP]1[/SUP]A[SUP]1[/SUP]















SBTM*Keyless Start 
1 - Included and only available with (6K5) Convenience Package.*------A[SUP]1[/SUP]A[SUP]1[/SUP]















SAH5*Seat adjuster, driver 8-way power
1 - Included and only available with (6K5) Convenience Package. 
2 - Included and only available with (6K5) Convenience Package or (ZL3) LT Fleet Convenience Package.*------A[SUP]1[/SUP]A[SUP]2[/SUP]















SKA1*Seats, heated driver and front passenger
1 - Included and only available with (6K5) Convenience Package. 
2 - Included and only available with (6K5) Convenience Package or (ZL3) LT Fleet Convenience Package.*------A[SUP]1[/SUP]A[SUP]2[/SUP]















S*ZLH**RS Package, includes (T43) rear spoiler, (T3U) front fog lamps, (BVG) sport body kit and (E38) RS lettering ornamentation
1 - Also includes (RSZ) 18" machined-face aluminum wheels and (REW) P225/40R18 all-season, blackwall tires.*------







A----A[SUP]1[/SUP]LH7NEW! *Engine, 1.6L Turbo Diesel DOHC 4-cylinder*----------















--



*6K5**Convenience Package, includes (ATH) Keyless Open, (BTM) Keyless Start, (KA1) heated driver and front passenger seats and (AH5) driver 8-way power seat adjuster, and (BTV) remote vehicle starter system [with automatic transmission only]; deletes (KTF) primary foldable key
1 - Does not include (BTV) remote vehicle starter system.*------A[SUP]1[/SUP]AS[SUP]1[/SUP]S--*ZL4**Enhanced Convenience Package, includes (C68) single-zone automatic climate control, (KA6) heated rear seats outboard seating positions, (K4C) Wireless Charging for devices, (KI4) 110-volt power outlet, (DD8) inside rearview auto-dimming mirror and (AXG) driver Express-Up/Down power window*--------------A*PCI*NEW! *Driver Confidence, Sun and Sound Package, includes (WPR) Driver Confidence Package [includes (UD7) Rear Park Assist, (UKC) Side Blind Zone Alert with Lane Change Alert and (UFG) Rear Cross-Traffic Alert], (ZLA) Technology Package [includes (UQA) Bose premium 9-speaker system, (UDD) color Driver Information Center and (UMN) miles/kilometers speedometer instrumentation] and (ZLN) Sunroof Package [includes (CF5) power sunroof, (D6I) driver and front passenger illuminated vanity mirrors visors and (C93) interior ambient lighting] and (IO5) Chevrolet MyLink Radio 
1 - Requires (H2X / HHY / HJN) leather-appointed seating surfaces.*------------A[SUP]1[/SUP]--*PCM*NEW! *Leather Package, includes (AG6) Front passenger 4-way manual seat adjuster, (N34) 5-spoke Leather-wrapped steering wheel and (UVD) Heated steering wheel
1 - Requires (H2X) Jet Black, (HHY) Dark Atmosphere/Medium Atmosphere or (HJN) Jet Black/Kalahari interior.*----------A[SUP]1[/SUP]A[SUP]1[/SUP]--*PCJ**Sun and Sound Package, includes (ZLA) Technology Package [includes (IO5) Chevrolet MyLink Radio, (UQA) Bose premium 9-speaker system, (UDD) color Driver Information Center and (UMN) miles/kilometers speedometer instrumentation] and (ZLN) Sunroof Package [includes (CF5) power sunroof, (D6I) driver and front passenger illuminated vanity mirrors visors and (C93) interior ambient lighting]
1 - Requires (6K5) Convenience Package. Not available with (WPR) Driver Confidence Package.*--------A[SUP]1[/SUP]------*PCK**Sun and Sound with Navigation Package, includes (CF5) power sunroof, (IO6) Chevrolet MyLink Radio with Navigation and (ZLA) Technology Package [includes (UQA) Bose premium 9-speaker system, (UDD) color Driver Information Center and (UMN) miles/kilometers speedometer instrumentation] 
1 - Requires (ZL4) Enhanced Convenience Package. Not available with (WPS) Driver Confidence II Package unless (ZLH) RS Package is also ordered.*--------------A[SUP]1[/SUP]


*WPR* *Driver Confidence Package, includes (UD7) Rear Park Assist, (UKC) Side Blind Zone Alert with Lane Change Alert and (UFG) Rear Cross-Traffic Alert
1 - Requires (6K5) Convenience Package. Not available with (PCJ) Sun and Sound Package. 
2 - Included and only available with (PCI) Driver Confidence, Sun and Sound Package. 
3 - Included and only available with (WPS) Driver Confidence II Package.*--------A[SUP]1[/SUP]--A[SUP]2[/SUP]A[SUP]3[/SUP]*WPS* *Driver Confidence II Package, includes (TQ5) IntelliBeam, automatic high-beam headlamps, (UEU) Forward Collision Alert, (UE4) Following Distance Indicator, (UHX) Lane Departure Warning with Lane Keep Assist and (WPR) Driver Confidence Package [includes (UD7) Rear Park Assist, (UKC) Side Blind Zone Alert with Lane Change Alert and (UFG) Rear Cross-Traffic Alert]
1 - Requires (ZL4) Enhanced Convenience Package. Not available with (PCK) Sun and Sound with Navigation Package unless (ZLH) RS Package is also ordered.* 


----------

